# newly spawned



## BettaChibi (May 12, 2013)

:-D just breed like 30 minutes ago. what colors do you think ill get


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmm.... Let me think long and hard first. Red? No maybe purple. Wait, perhaps blue too. Lots of colors lol. It's going to be full of surprises my friend! I'm so useless with color genetics; I'm going to do my research tomorrow.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm going to say that for the most part, you will get veil tails that are red with blue wash or blue with red wash.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

You will get mixed blues, you should never mix red and blue they are hard to sell mixed...next time get a red female and a blue male this will be better for you in the long run and the fins are not very good but congrats anyway I am not trying to be negative I am just telling you because now you have all of these young bettas to try to get rid of.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In the betta breeding world red and blue do not make purple. Lol


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck with the fry!


----------



## Bettabreeder68 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi my male beta started making a bubble nest but now he stopped what could've happened?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Bettabreeder68 said:


> Hi my male beta started making a bubble nest but now he stopped what could've happened?


I think you are lost in this mess of threads lol. Wrong section and wrong place buddy. No thread hijacking :lol:. You should make a new thread and provide details to your problem if you want opinion/help.


----------

